# Rattle Can paint jobs



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

Let's see some pics of some paint jobs. I've got a couple of project bows to paint and need some ideas.

I'm talking about rattle can jobs that you did at home. I'm way to tight to send one off for a paint job.

Stick


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

I don't have any pictures but, IMO, rattle can bed liner works great if you want a textured black finish. - John


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes it does! I've got a provantage riser that biblethumpincop did with the bed liner stuff and it's awesome.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

dsheffey said:


> Yes it does! I've got a provantage riser that biblethumpincop did with the bed liner stuff and it's awesome.


Biblethumpincop is jhinaz's son.....John (Biblethumper) told me about the spray can bedliner a year or two ago, I've not used it yet, but my buddy has painted a couple WARF risers with it, and it's pretty awesome....Waaaay more durable than the Factory flat black finishes from Hoyt, etc..etc.., and it seems to add a bit of mass weight, and takes a little bit of the after-shot vibrations/hum out of a metal riser recurve ........Harperman


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I've painted a couple of bows and quivers with Krylon camo paint a year or so ago. Sorry,no pic's but it worked well on both .

The bedliner spray sounds interesting. :thumbs_up


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Anyone try spray painting limbs? Would it affect their strength or performance?


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i'd have no way of knowing........unless it improved it .


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Used to "rattle can" my bows all the time. (Pre-factory camo.) No effect on how they shot.

Tom


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Would you fine sand the finish on the limbs first or just spray away? I have a Hoyt that would look good with black limbs so I may have to give this a try.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I used the spray bedliner on a set of limbs for my old Oneida. It was a robust finish that didn't flake off.


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

They make flex agents that you can add to your paint, I think that would probably be the best route to go for the limbs.....as for the riser, i'm planning on using paint stripper, cleaned with alcohol, then paint mat black finish. I saw a guy on here who used a dripping method over the riser to create a cool design, thinking of doing that with white, could look pretty cool I think. if not, mat black it is lol


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I used Testors model paint,floted it on water then dipped my bows,didn't turn out to bad.
Don.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

In the eye of the beholder.... or bow holder I guess... lol


----------

